# Interior Plywood



## Casey Lee (10 mo ago)

I’m looking for product recommendations for an interior new plywood wall. Just a clear Matt finish that doesn’t change the colour. Thank you!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Please post an intro giving a brief overview of your professional painting/ finishing experience.
In the meantime, look into Target Coatings line of products - though not sure they are available over 
there.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Any waterborne polyurethane should do the trick.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

No intro so closing this as potential DIY. If more info is forthcoming reopening it will be reconsidered.


----------

